

Conquering the CHAOS of Online Community at Stack Exchange - ladynightingale
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/07/conquering-the-chaos-of-online-community-at-stack-exchange/

======
cienrak
Stack Overflow is the kernel from which all of this has grown. That was a
community by programmers, for programmers.

The question now is, can the structure SO built there scale across a variety
of human communities. I tend to think not.

~~~
tikhonj
Why not? As far as I know, it's been at least somewhat successful in some
other fields already. The other surprising thing is how _different_ the sites
can be while still having the same structure and UI.

I think StackExchange is sufficiently flexible to be useful to people who
aren't programmers--it just needs time to branch out. Remember that
StackOverflow was not only the first site, but also had a big head start in
the form of Spolsky and Atwood's blog audiences. Growing a different, non-
programmer audience organically is naturally going to take some effort and
time.

------
Tycho
Crashes my iPad.

~~~
joblessjunkie
Which is all the more tragic given how hard they've worked to make the iPad
version specifically awful, even when it doesn't crash.

------
chhhrislake
i would love to augment my behavior with a little algorithmic discipline.

